# AZ Elk/Antelope Draw



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

CC hits happening this morning.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Something ain't right here...this seems like it is it's own thread, but that cannot possibly be...?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Something ain't right here...this seems like it is it's own thread, but that cannot possibly be...?


He only has 12 post and should be forgiven

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Give the guy a break. Let us not be hostile and make him feel welcome.


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Different state... different thread. Feel free to make it as many pages as you desire...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Wayno945 said:


> Different state... different thread. Feel free to make it as many pages as you desire...


Still https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/174938-well-when-gonna-start-311.html

And good luck!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m missing $650 out of my CC account but it hasn’t shown up on my statement yet, (just like when I draw in UT)

I’m about 90% sure I drew early Archery elk on a d-a-m-n good unit!! Waiting for confirmation, fingers crossed!!

Crazy thing is, I had only 3 pts. I triple checked my math when balancing my finances and I come up with $650 every time. I don’t use my CC often anyways and with minimal debt ( for once) it’s easy to calculate so Im losing my S right now!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I got hit too 650.00 bucks. Unit 9 Bull tag. Only know as thats the only unit I put in for. AZ lets you put same unit for 1st choice thru 5th choice if you like. And awesome goose! What units did you put in for? And btw my credit card does the same. It shows the hit but wont be on the statement for a couple days. Either way its Christmas!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Aznative said:


> I got hit too 650.00 bucks. Unit 9 Bull tag. Only know as thats the only unit I put in for. AZ lets you put same unit for 1st choice thru 5th choice if you like. And awesome goose! What units did you put in for? And btw my credit card does the same. It shows the hit but wont be on the statement for a couple days. Either way its Christmas!


I put in for 3a3c for my first choice. I use to live in snowflake. I did 27 as my second. Iv been talking about it with my cousins that live down there and with 3pts, they say I drew in the random's and it will be either my first or second choice but, more likely my first. So I'm expecting a 3a3c Archery tag. Sept 11-24th

Iv been balancing, tracking and investing all weekend and one thing is for sure, I'm missing $650 off my card. At the same time AZ is holding the draw, coincidence?? Hmmm, iv come to the conclusion that an AZ tag is the only thing it could be.

I'm calling my bank on Monday to have them tell me. I'm also calling AZGF because I'm having a hard time accessing the portal.

I'm passively celebrating but, once I get a confirm I'll be shooting through the roof!!!

Iv hunted 27 back in 2004 and it was out of this world, my cousins have been hunting 3a3c recently and have been killing monsters.

Good for you though, unit 9 will be a riot! 
Archery or rifle??


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It showed up on my bank statement this morning!! I drew an AZ Archery Elk tag!! 3a3c


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

It can be either of your first two choices... should find out in about a week. I drew 23 or 27 late rifle bull elk myself... hoping for 23


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Wayno945 said:


> It can be either of your first two choices... should find out in about a week. I drew 23 or 27 late rifle bull elk myself... hoping for 23


My first was 3a3c and my second was 27

Both Archery. Sept 11-24th

Hoping 3a3c!!!


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Wayno945 said:


> It can be either of your first two choices... should find out in about a week. I drew 23 or 27 late rifle bull elk myself... hoping for 23


How many points did you have? I did the same thing and have no hits. Congrats


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Goose, sorry just got your message and was going to say its gotta be a bull tag but sounds like you found out. Thats sweet! Mine is a late rifle so your hunt being the archery makes me super jealous. Good on ya amigo!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

And 9er, I had 5 points and drew the late rifle 9 tag. AZ is different as its not a true preference point deal some other states use. Some draw those stud Archery tags with a couple points and some have 15 bonus points for the same hunt. But I dont think many states can figure out a real point system.


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

9er said:


> How many points did you have? I did the same thing and have no hits. Congrats


I had 5 points but I have a lifetime license there.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

What day are they posting to portals? 

I’m dying to know if I drew 3a3c or 27...


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Wayno945 said:


> 9er said:
> 
> 
> > How many points did you have? I did the same thing and have no hits. Congrats
> ...


Lucky you. I'm sitting on 11 points and still no luck. Debating on waiting for an archery tag now in a good unit.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Results have been posted on the portals, I have drawn my second choice. Unit 27 Archery elk, mid September .. giddilyup!


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

27 late rifle for me


----------

